# Cross Hunter - Plagiarism at it's worst



## Nes Mikel (Jan 12, 2007)

While surfing through a few Japanese Manga sites, I stumble upon this... well... just... unbelievable stuff.

First, a little background info. Cross Hunter is a manga that was serialized in Bonbon Monthly from August of 2000 to October of 2001, and was originally designed as a manga that featured an Alternate Universe story based on the game titled Cross Hunter. Things like this aren't fairly uncommon. To name a recent example, Blue Dragon - manga currently serialized in Shounen Jump - is also based on a game by the same name that was released in Japan under the X-Box 360. However, unlike Blue Dragon and rest of the AU universe mangas out there, Kai Makoto, the author of Cross Hunter, has committed the worst crime an author could possibly do.

He plagiarized.

Behold, the sheer absurdity of it all.

(generally speaking, the grayer images are from cross hunter and the sharper images are images from the manga he plagiarized)

(putting it under spoiler tags due to image size)



*Spoiler*: __ 





Cross Hunter Chapter One cover and Dragon Ball. 





*Spoiler*: __ 





Videl from Dragon Ball kicking big guy. Notice anything similar?





*Spoiler*: __ 





Street Fighter Zero II manga (left - original image)
Cross Hunter (right)





*Spoiler*: __ 





Street Fighter Zero II manga (top - original image)
Cross Hunter (bottom)

Street Fighter Zero II is a manga that was released alsmot twenty years ago, so it's relatively unknown, but... come on...





*Spoiler*: __ 





Another scene copied from Dragon Ball.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Nappa from Dragon Ball.





More to come...


----------



## Nes Mikel (Jan 12, 2007)

*cont'd*


*Spoiler*: __ 





The little white chinese kid (forgot name) self-destructing during the Nappa fight in Dragon Ball. Notice here that the sfx words are exactly the same...





*Spoiler*: __ 





Cell from Dragon Ball.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Nappa from Dragon Ball again.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Vegeta fighting some guy (forgot name). This one's pretty obvious.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Scene continued from above.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Do I really need to provide an image to compare it with?


----------



## Nes Mikel (Jan 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Random Lacky from Red Ribbon in Dragon Ball, way back when Goku destroyed the Red Ribbon base. Also, if you understand Japanese, you can see that the text is pretty much exactly the same.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Vegeta from Dragon Ball.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Cell from Dragon Ball.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Goku from Dragon Ball. Again, the sfx is like, the exact same.





*Spoiler*: __ 





No. 17 vs Picollo from Dragon Ball. If you're going to rip something off, at least do a good job, dammit...





*Spoiler*: __ 





Freiza's father swinging sword in Dragon Ball.




Still more to come...


----------



## earthshine (Jan 12, 2007)

wow...


that really is kinda sad


----------



## Nes Mikel (Jan 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Goku vs Trunks mock battle. Dragon Ball again.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Continued from above. 

Can I cry yet? 

But there's more...





*Spoiler*: __ 





Gohan vs Cell. Dragon Ball.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Cell from Dragon Ball. Both of them are pretty much saying the same thing again.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Gohan vs Cell. Dragon Ball. Again, this one's... uh... sigh...





*Spoiler*: __ 





Krillin putting on some fancy moves in Dragon Ball. Copied to perfection.




Still more...


----------



## Nes Mikel (Jan 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Freiza vs Trunks from Dragon Ball. Even the exclamations marks are identical...





*Spoiler*: __ 





Scene from yet another older manga, titled "Sakuraganbaru".





*Spoiler*: __ 





Gatts from Berserk. I didn't see this one coming when I first saw it. But again, the sfx sound is the exact copy, and the way the guy is slashing them apart...





*Spoiler*: __ 





Gatts from Berserk yet again.





*Spoiler*: __ 





This guy copied the Goku vs Trunks mock fight scene from Dragon Ball AGAIN...





*Spoiler*: __ 





Goku vs Picollo (original). Dragon Ball.




Sorry about the multiple posts, can only post 6 images per post. But there's more to come...


----------



## Nes Mikel (Jan 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Space view of Vegeta blasing Cell (I think). Dragon Ball.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Goku vs Freiza. Dragon Ball.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Continued from above.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Still continued from above. This author has no imagination whatsoever...





*Spoiler*: __ 





Goku vs some guy (forgot name) in Dragon Ball.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Continued from above again.


----------



## Nes Mikel (Jan 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Gohan getting angry in Dragon Ball.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Same as above. At least change the hairstyle, dammit...





*Spoiler*: __ 





Zodd, Gatts, and Griffith from Berserk. Bit more subtle, but still...





*Spoiler*: __ 





Gohan vs Cell. Dragon Ball.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Zodd, Gatts, and Griffith from Berserk. Again, subtle, but still pretty apparent.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Scene from Dragon Ball. Must you sink so low as to copy even the wind? I mean, come on...


----------



## Woofie (Jan 12, 2007)

That's hilarious. 

The best thing of all is that, out of all the thousands of manga series out there, he chose to plagiarise _Dragonball_ of all things - what the hell was he thinking, of course it's going to get noticed. xD


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow. Thats a great find. Is the author of Cross Hunter gonna get sued?


----------



## isanon (Jan 12, 2007)

oh my ... **


----------



## Nes Mikel (Jan 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Picollo protecting Gohan in Dragon Ball. Sigh.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Same as above.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Same as above.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Gatts and Griffith from Berserk. Even the after-victory pose is ripped off...




Almost finished. Hang in there.


----------



## Nes Mikel (Jan 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Gohan getting angry. Dragon Ball.





*Spoiler*: __ 







Cont'd from above. The author sure likes to rip off entire pages...





*Spoiler*: __ 





Remember the author ripping off Krilling pulling off fancy moves earlier? Well, he's done it again.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Cell vs Goku (I think). Dragon Ball.


----------



## Nes Mikel (Jan 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Dragon Ball. What amuses me is that he copied from two different sources this time.





*Spoiler*: __ 







Dragon Ball yet again.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Yet another explosive effect ripoff from Dragonball.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Vegeta vs some guy (forgot name). Dragon Ball.




Okay, I lied. A little bit more.


----------



## Nes Mikel (Jan 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Goku eating food, Dragon Ball. They're even holding the same fork and chopsticks...





*Spoiler*: __ 





Dragon Ball. For the first time ever, I actually feel sorry for Nappa.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Dragon Ball again. Not sure which one the author copied from, but it sure as hell has be from one of them.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Gohan running into boulder(s). Dragon Ball.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Dragon Ball again. This one's special in the sense that he ripped off the scene twice in a row.




And finally...


*Spoiler*: __ 





Poor Krillin. Not only his fancy move was ripped off a grand total of three times, but each time the author draws it, it gets progressively worse. Sigh.




And that's all I have.

Well then... discuss.


----------



## Enter Shikari (Jan 12, 2007)

That's sad  no.. wait PATHETIC, or no: CHEAP!


----------



## Kepa (Jan 12, 2007)

Nes Mikel said:


> And that's all I have.
> 
> Well then... discuss.


reall, I feel as if I had just read the entire manga...


----------



## Yak (Jan 12, 2007)

Remember: If you gots no skillz don't do manga.

Seriously that guy is a shame. What a loser.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 12, 2007)

I do think some of them are reaching for comparisons, but on the whole...yeah its pretty shocking


----------



## Segan (Jan 12, 2007)

There are a few pictures I can't see much similarity to the compared pics, but that's only maybe 5% out of the whole posted pics.

I thought, what the hell? Did he ever do anything original...?

What would interest me, what became of the author of Cross Hunter?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 12, 2007)

So..can I get the Cross Hutner manga?  Looks entertaining.


----------



## Segan (Jan 12, 2007)

Sure as hell doesn't...


----------



## dkirbyj (Jan 12, 2007)

DAAAAAAAAANG!  This is so bad, I almost thought this "cross hunter" was a dragonball parady! XD

Hope you'll have more in the future.... this is hilarious!

Hmm.... not only does it look pathetic to steal those poses, but cross-hunter's artwork looks pathetic next to toriyama's work... XD


----------



## Segan (Jan 12, 2007)

It looks pathetic even without any comparisons. I mean, the villains design is just...weird.

And why the hell does the main character smiles (or smirks) with open mouths, when he's supposed to be angry?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 12, 2007)

Fail... so much fail...

i want to kill...

now... 

how can someona dare to copy one of the most know mangas in the world? :S... as you said.. he lacks imagination...


----------



## Cipher (Jan 12, 2007)

At first I figured the threadmaker was exagerating.  I mean, a few panels here and there can be considered homages to DB and common manga poses...then the OP showed about ten posts-full...  That's really pathetic of the author.


----------



## Birkin (Jan 12, 2007)

Great find man, Dragonball has so much glory, how can he possibly think if ripping it off ;p


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 12, 2007)

LOL that's hilarious.


----------



## ydraliskos (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh my god some of those are simply too much XD


----------



## Geou (Jan 12, 2007)

WOW.

Just... WOW. Not only did he COMPLETELY rip-off the most popular Shonen Jump title ever, but he also made it at least 100 times worse... how did this guy not get found out? To be honest, I first thought you were going to get insulted for pointing out tiny similarites between two manga, but this... o_o

While I read the pictures, I really thought that this was some Dragonball parody... o_o Just... wow. xD


----------



## Jotun (Jan 12, 2007)

What happened to the Author, I think thats what everyone wants to know xD

At first I was like nah, prolly just a coincidence , then I was like  

and then...................


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 12, 2007)

Good work. I was going to rip you apart reading the title as most "OMG RIP OFF" threads are BS. But you did a good job of showing it was more than a series of coincidences.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 13, 2007)

Not only is the guy a plagiarist, but the drawings are also pretty crappy, or at least when you compare them to the drawings in the manga panels of Berserk, Dragonball, etc.


----------



## fireofthewill (Jan 13, 2007)

Hmm, before we get too negative on the author, I seriously doubt doubt that he looked for manga pages and tried to plagiarize it. Theres a condition that some people have where they copy other people's work that they've seen without realizing it. They think they're being creative, but in fact they're just copying somebody else's work. 

But I agree, if he's consciously plagiarizing the work, this is the saddest thing I've ever seen and the author seriously needs to go out of commission. I'm curious how this author's doing too.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 13, 2007)

This is so sad and entertaining.  I almost wish that this manga was a parody.


----------



## Haruka (Jan 13, 2007)

What the fuck.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jan 13, 2007)

You should take advantage of this material and call the japanese police. I really hope there is a death penalty for this kind rip-off.


----------



## Bresakar (Jan 13, 2007)

Why the hell did he copy Dragon Ball? That's cheap and a disgrace to all mangaka that work hard everyday to entertain people with their own effort. I'm feeling really sorry for this dude to be such a dumb shame and respecless dude to copy Toriyama-sama. Does Toriyama-sama know of this?


----------



## ydraliskos (Jan 13, 2007)

toriyama-sama? What teh fuck lol


----------



## Tenderfoot (Feb 4, 2007)

Interesting, quite a rep-off, any waywhere can i get this manga, anyone?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 4, 2007)

shisui2006 said:


> when you compare them to the drawings in the manga panels of Berserk



How many mangas do NOT pale in comparison to Berserk

But yeah the Ripoff is so damn bad. Omg.


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 4, 2007)

The parts where the Gokuu versus Trunks sword fight were copied wins this for me, definitely.


----------



## Apotheosis (Feb 4, 2007)

What a bastard


----------



## Kage no Yume (Apr 2, 2007)

This needs to be on the front page again...I actually think this should be stickied.


----------



## Pein (Apr 2, 2007)

man i must say the author of that sure is a dick and dragonball z the manga still looks kickass


----------



## Emery (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that this is a parody manga.  There's no real info on it anywhere that I can find, though.


----------



## chidikaagu (Apr 2, 2007)

This "cross hunter" is a dragonball parody or someone did this to fool us.
Where is the link to this manga i can t find it.I don t believe this is real manga only a fanboy work.


----------



## Aman (Apr 2, 2007)

if it's real.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow just wow.


----------



## perroloco (Apr 8, 2007)

I have seen mangas being canceled just by copying a single image... How the heck did this manga survived and didnt got canceled? 
 I mean, he copied of DRAGON BALL! He could have copied of other not-so-known-mangas, but no... It had to be Dragon Ball, one of the most popular manga in the entire world... Men, if you are going to copy at least try to hide it... Or yet better change your career XD


----------



## Emery (Apr 8, 2007)

perroloco said:


> I have seen mangas being canceled just by copying a single image... How the heck did this manga survived and didnt got canceled?
> I mean, he copied of DRAGON BALL! He could have copied of other not-so-known-mangas, but no... It had to be Dragon Ball, one of the most popular manga in the entire world... Men, if you are going to copy at least try to hide it... Or yet better change your career XD




That's because




*Spoiler*: __ 



*It's a parody manga. *


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 8, 2007)

Never even heard of this manga.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Apr 9, 2007)

Man out off all the comics to plagarize why dragonball.  He was being really subtle when he did this.  Shameful.


----------

